# [XEN] Problèmes au lancement de kernel dom0

## Charles331

Bonjour,

J'ai suivi la procédure d'installation de XEN disponible sur ce lien http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xen-guide.xml.

Or au lancement de mon noyau dom0, j'ai une erreur: 

[0.770244] VFS: Cannot open root device "hda9" or unknown-block(0,0)

[0.770647] Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unkown-block(0,0)

Voici mon fichier /etc/fstab:

http://pastebin.com/EWcTrwEP

Et mon fichier /boot/grub/grub.conf

http://pastebin.com/n0LH6NTV

J'ai bien vérifié plusieurs fois mes driver lors de la création de ce noyau. Il est mono-lytique: aucun module n'a été crée. Je commence à bloquer et je ne vois vraiment pas ce que j'ai oublié de faire. 

Si vous avez besoin de plus d'information/fichier: Y'a aucun soucis.

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Quelle est ta configuration du noyau ? As-tu bien le support ATA activé pour le contrôleur disque ? ne serait-ce pas plutôt /dev/sda9 ?

As-tu mis le support pour le bon filesystem en dur ?

----------

## Charles331

Bonsoir, et merci de votre réponse!

C'est bien /dev/hda9 vu que je souhaite booter sur un disque-dur IDE. 

Le filesystem de /dev/hda9 est ext3, j'ai ajouté en dur le bon filesystem. (J'ai même rajouté dans le doute ext2 ...)

J'ai rajouté le support ATA suivant les infos donné par "lscpci -v"

----------

## kwenspc

IDE (PATA) ou SATA avec la lib ata dans le noyau maintenant les disques c'est que du /dev/sdx. Faut plus utiliser les vieux drivers. 

Avant de faire le kernel panic tu devrais avoir la liste des disques et de leur partitions détectés (bon c'est très rapide donc faut bien regarder)

----------

## Charles331

Bonjour,

J'ai essayé de booter sur /dev/sda9, j'ai exactement le même message (avec /dev/sda9 à la place de /dev/hda9).

Avant le kernel panic je ne vois (à priori) pas la liste des disques dur détecté et des partitions. 

Des informations pouvant aider au diagnostic (je boot en ce moment sur un noyau sain) 

Le résultat de lspci -v:

http://pastebin.com/kCtJNtn6

Le résultat de mount:

http://pastebin.com/8knJ47iP

Le .config du noyau qui ne boot pas:

http://pastebin.com/a9rYy47s

Merci à vous, et à bientôt.

----------

## Charles331

Je re-up le topic pour dire qu'avec la libata mes disques durs (l'IDE et le S-ATA) sont détectés mais j'ai encore la même erreur. (Si ça peut aider...)

----------

